# Techinique to paint like Samantha Keely Smith



## Paul Morrison (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi all,

Any of you knows how to paint like Samantha Keely Smith? She is known for abstract painting.
If anyone has some advice or video tutorial that would help to get the same style of painting, I will be very grateful. Thanks in advance for your help.

Paul


----------

